# Klipsch Heritage owners?



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Anyone besides me using Klipsch Heritage speakers for home theater?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Ron, I'm running a pair of 82 Cornwalls as mains for both my 2 channel and home theater set up. I've added a top hat to accomodate the larger Pyle Pro horn... will try an Altec 511B in the future. Previous speakers were Monitor Audio Silver 8i's... they simply didn't have the bass or dynamics that the Cornwalls have... gotta love horn speakers!


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

Klipsch refs here.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I know this thread is old but I would definately like to add to it. I have three Klipsch Heresy I up front in my home theater. I love their dynamics!!!


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

I have Forte II's, KG 1.2's, KG 1's, and a SW-12 sub. I really want some LaScala's, but I don't think I have the room for them. :no:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

How many of your Klipsch guys mod your speakers? E.g., rippin out the crossover and going active or ???


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been researching an upgrade on the crossovers in my Forte's, but have yet to upgrade them. I'll probably do the upgrade in a month or two, I just need to make sure it's a def. upgrade before I go messin' with my babies!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to go to the Bob Crites upgrades on my Heresys, but that's a secondary project. My major project its currently transforming my Snell E-II's into Audio Note AN-E's. After that's done, I will look into the Bob Crites:yay2:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

back when I was working as a carpet scrubber I had 3 opportunities to buy a pair of klipschhorns that were just sitting in customers garages. They were the usual story...came with the house...grandpa died...most expensive was $200 cheapest was $75...I really wish I had the money at the time...but having a pregnant wife really limits your spending money.


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

That's how I got my set up. The people that had them didn't know what they had. I got all of the speakers I listed in my post above for $350! :yay2:

If I do upgrade my Forte's then Bob Crites is the way I'm going!:T


----------

